# Beijing International Fishing Show 2011



## ksong

I left JFK at 1:00 am on Feb 16 and arrived at Seoul at 6:00 am on Feb 17 after 15 hour flight. 
After having breakfast wich clam noodle called Kalgooksu which is incredibly delicous south of Incheon, I had three hour meeting with Black Hole chief rod designer.
The main discussions were slight modification of existing Black Hole grip design based on feedback from the users, introduction of light 150g - 200g Black Hole Cape Cod Special as well as Black Hole surf rods for 2011. 
After having lengthy discussions with BH, I visited a reel manufacturer which produce high-end reels for overseas customers by OEM and we discussed a few things.
I took a flight to Beijing in early evening and arrive at Beijing around 9:00 pm. 
*Beijing International Fishing Show*
I finally went to the show next day.
It was a big show, but it was not crowded like ICAST show in the US because it is not retailers' show.
The main purposes of visiting the show is to see any new development of fishing tackle and any special stuff to be introduced to the US.
There are lots of freshwater stuffs like rods, reels or lures.
I saw manufacturer(s) which sells copies of famous Japanese jigs.
Some claims that the manufacturer(s) actually make jigs for Japanese companies too, but it is not true. They just make copies of Japanese products and sell them ridiculously cheap prices. 
As I suspected, some popular jigs sold in the US are just imported from China and they are not their own designs. 
Most Chinese jigs/lures' painting job sold in the US are lousy, but I saw some very nicely painted jigs/lures there. I asked them to send some samples to test myself to see how long it last after using them.
Time will tell.
I introduced small compact, but powerful split pliers with Texas Tackle and I was looking for quality, but reasonably priced full length split pliers with cutter. There were some choices. 
After testing some of them, I am going to introduce a few of them.
There other minor items which attract my interest.
I met president of Black Hole before the show at a hotel and we discussed briefly about the possibility of displaying Black Hole rods at ICAST show next year and this show gives me some idea for the ICAST show next year.
this trip is very short, but is meaningful.
It is time to go back to the US and fish bluefin in NC.


----------



## ksong

went to a restaurant directly from the Incheon airport at 6:00 am.
















while discussing about guide wrapping, BH provided wrapped guides in 5 minutes which I had in mind while we were discussing. It was super convenient. 








Anohter nice food at lunch after meeting.
















We went to a traditional Korean tea house just before heading for airport for Beijing.


----------



## ksong




----------



## ksong

Chinese fishing magazines. I found Dongman Shin who is Korean fishing TV show host is very popular in China. I even see my pictures in the magazine along with Shin. 
































You'll see many familiar jigs/lures sold in the US.


----------



## ksong




----------



## ksong




----------



## ksong




----------



## ksong




----------



## ksong




----------



## ksong




----------



## ksong




----------



## ksong

no pictures, please.


----------



## mad marlin

Oh lord...ill be like a 5 year old in a candy store if i was there. Yummmmy.
Kil those reels in the first pictures , who are they? they look very sexy


----------



## OC

Thanks for posting the lure & food ****. That is a huge show.


----------



## hog

Man Kil, a Endless supply/choice of jigs...

Decid'n which one to get/sell/order, would drive a person crazy

I'd have a headache big time....hahaha


----------



## ksong

There are huge price difference between hotel restaurants and local restaurants in Beijing.

It is about $50 - 70 per dish at 5 star Marriott, but I found the price is ridiculously cheaper at a restaurant across street of Marriott.

The whole dishes all together cost $20. [email protected]


----------



## mad marlin

kil,,look very tasty but RATHER the tackle ****


----------



## ksong

mad marlin said:


> kil,,look very tasty but RATHER the tackle ****


Especially when you got to know the tackle prices. 
I was tempted to oder knock-off products because of ridiculous prices. 
But money is not everything in your life.


----------



## hog

ksong said:


> But money is not everything in your life.












j/k
​


----------



## mad marlin

ksong said:


> Especially when you got to know the tackle prices.
> I was tempted to oder knock-off products because of ridiculous prices.
> But money is not everything in your life.


hey Kil,ill be your knock off guy :bounce: hahaha


----------



## BullyARed

hog said:


> j/k
> ​


Sure! They are in the mail


----------



## BullyARed

My quote: "The best lure catches the most fishermen!"


----------



## hog

BullyARed said:


> My quote: "The best lure catches the most fishermen!"


Mannn, if they gave a award for that I'd be a finalist. Haha


----------



## Rode Warrior

I went to the show three or four years ago. It was a memorable experience for sure.


----------



## red34

It's shocking how many stolen body shapes and designs I see in there! I can't believe that design copying is so free over there.


----------



## ksong

red34 said:


> It's shocking how many stolen body shapes and designs I see in there! I can't believe that design copying is so free over there.


It is more shocking that American buyers promote those knock-off stuffs openly in the US.


----------



## sea sick

K,do you have any extra info on the pliers.


----------



## mad marlin

ksong said:


> It is more shocking that American buyers promote those knock-off stuffs openly in the US.


EXACTLY ! 
could not agree more with you Kil . 
I see more dignity on the Asian ( vendors ) promoting those knock off in their own garden VS American vendors selling those knock - off openly in the us.
Well said


----------

